# Humane way to evict these pigeons?



## megamuphen (Aug 2, 2006)

Yesterday I went out on my balcony to water my plants, and I noted that my beans near my herb box were crushed. I couldn't imagine what had caused this, and shrugged it off, and went inside.

Later, I looked out my window to see a pigeon sitting on the bean and picking herbs out of my herb box! Looking over to the side, I saw another one with a mouth full of oregano! 

"Why are these pigeons eating my herbs??" I thought.

But later I noticed that they were making a nest of leaves, sticks, and herbs. 

Now, if I didn't want the pigeons to stay, I probably should have done something about it then. I should have swept up the nest and hung out on my balcony to discourage moving in or something. But I just didn't think. I went out this morning to evict my new roomates, but I found that they laid an egg! I couldn't sweep an egg of the roof! I'm vegan! 

I really don't WANT the pigeons, but I don't want to harm the egg and I live on the sixth floor, so I don't really know what to do.

Any advice?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

At the moment, even if it is fertile, the egg is just an egg with no life in it. I don't hold with the idea that removing an egg that hasn't been incubated is culling.

When the pigeon starts to incubate it then the egg will spark into life, develop blood vessels and eventually a chick.

If you don't want the pigeons to nest on your balcony now is the time to move it. 

However, you will be missing the opportunity to see a miracle develop in front of your eyes and to learn to see pigeons for what they are: gentle, intelligent, brave creatures.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can actually remove the egg now and not allow them to nest by not allowing access to the area, or another humane method.

If the birds haven't kept the egg warm there is no life in it yet, as cell division doesn't begin until actual brooding begins.


----------



## megamuphen (Aug 2, 2006)

The first time that I saw the egg was this morning, but the pigeon had been sitting on it all night already. And all day today. So I think it might be incubatey already...

But I don't want my herbs to all turn into nest, and I already had tons of pigeon poop on my balcony BEFORE some moved in!


----------



## megamuphen (Aug 2, 2006)

So it looks like I might have some pigeons for awhile. 

How old does the baby pigeon have to be before I can safely evict them? Once it starts flying? How long will it take for the egg to hatch?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> However, you will be missing the opportunity to see a miracle develop in front of your eyes and to learn to see pigeons for what they are: gentle, intelligent, brave creatures.
> 
> Cynthia


This is so true , you said it all Cyro51.
It is funny because it happened to me too. 
Now I have my miracle beside me everyday, waiting for me to hold him, and feed him , he is a part of my family now. He eats, and sleep in my apartment and have his own special place....my shoulder jijiji.
I always like animals but I never own a pigeon until now and I'm learning so much from him, they are very sweet animals full of love, compassion and caring, ( they behave like little puppies )  Wait.....
One pair of pigeons made again a nest in my balcony and they will be born in less than a week now  (I couldn't take the egg out) 
And I feel good that I didn't take the egg out 
Karla


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi megamuphen, welcome to the forum. Now is the time to remove the egg. The egg will not be viable until she lays the second and starts brooding both of them. 

 They will have a fresh smelling nest with your herbs if you decide to let them stay but if you don't want them now is the time to do something.

Pigeons really are marvelous little birds. I know they poop alot but their winning ways are worth it.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Mega,

If you decide to let the birds stay, here is a previous thread that dealt with pigeons nesting on a balcony. It's pretty common---if you utilize the Search option at the top of the page and type in something like "balcony," other threads will come up that you can read.

Anyway, just click on the link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9936

Thanks for caring...

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

karla said:


> This is so true , you said it all Cyro51.
> It is funny because it happened to me too.
> Now I have my miracle beside me everyday, waiting for me to hold him, and feed him , he is a part of my family now. He eats, and sleep in my apartment and have his own special place....my shoulder jijiji.
> I always like animals but I never own a pigeon until now and I'm learning so much from him, they are very sweet animals full of love, compassion and caring, ( they behave like little puppies ) Wait.....
> ...


Karla, what a sweet story  I'm glad you love your pigeon so much and have a new baby to look forward to.

Megamuphen, (if you decide to let them hatch), pigeons take appx. 18 days to hatch, and usually leave the nest between four and six weeks old, though usually closer to six. But before they leave the nest, the parents often lay their next clutch of eggs so keep an eye out for that so you can grab the new eggs before they're incubated. It sounds like you're in for some baby pigeons....what I did once with wild pigeons that nested in my planter box (I was on the ground floor at the time, not very bright pigeons), was to hang a planting pot up above it and I put the flimsy bit of a nest and eggs into there. They didn't seem to know the difference, and layed on the eggs in the new location, but I can't guarantee that for all pigeons. These ones may have just been a bit slow.  Feel free to ask questions along the way and enjoy!


----------

